# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  مشورت با دوستان ریاضی درمورد انتخاب منبع

## Orwell

سلام دوستان.
امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه.
اول از همه چیز بگم نمیخواستم الکی تاپیک بزنم ! ولی واقعا تو تاپیک های دیگه جواب جم و جوری نگرفتم انگاری که بعضی از دوستان اصن نمیخوندن چی نوشتی ! ( البته جسارت نباشه من مخلص همگی هستم  :Yahoo (1):  )
دوستان من *دیپلم تجربی دارم*. شهریور *میخوام دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم*. اما *95 همون کنکور تجربی رو شرکت میکنم*.
تا اینجا که همه چیز واضح و گویا و بدون ابهام بود :yahoo (4):
واسه دروس عمومی + شیمی که هیچ مشکلی ندارم چون ریاضی و تجربی منبعشون تو این دروس مشترکه.

میمونه 4 چیز :
حسابان
هندسه 2
جبر و احتمال
فیزیک 3

حالا سوالاتی که از دوستان رشته ریاضی دارم به ترتیب میپرسم :
1. واسه فیزیک 3 منبعم رو بذارم کتاب درسی + گاج نقره ای پایه چطوره ؟ چون بهرحال تو تابستون بیکار نمیشینم و باید واسه کنکور 95 هم بخونم. اینجوری با یه تیر 2 نشون میزنم.
2. منبع آموزشی و مناسب امتحان نهایی برای حسابان چی بگیرم ؟ گاج محوری سبز چطوره ؟
3. واسه هندسه 2 مناسب امتحان نهایی چی بگیرم ؟ 
4. و در نهایت کتاب اموزشی و مناسب امتحان نهایی برای جبر و احتمال چیه ؟ سیر تا پیاز گاج یا میکروطبقه بندی گاح ؟ یا اصن یه چیز دیگه ؟
5. کتاب های پرسمان گاج اموزش خوبی دارن یا خیلی خلاصه وار و نمیشه بعنوان منبع اموزشی خوب ازشون بهره برد ؟
دقت کنید همه این موارد رو *برای امتحان نهایی میخوام و نه کنکور*.

تشکر... :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

با سلام و درود

حسابان فکر کنم کتاب خوب باشه یا اگه کارتو راه نمیندازه برو خیلی سبز بگیر

جبر و احتمال هم خود کتاب خوبه

و در مورد بقیه کتاب ها کتاب محوری گاج سبز فکر کنم خوب باشه زیاد اطلاعی ندارم ولی تعریفشو شنیدم یا باز اگه کارتو راه نمیندازه

برو جزوات دوستای دیگه رو بگیر بخون الکی هزینه نکن رفیق

----------


## Reza Stops

درود من کتاب های خودم رو معرفی میکنم انتخاب با شماست.
حسابان: کتاب کار کانون ، کتاب آبی کانون ، سوالات پر تکرار
هندسه 2 : بدون شک خود کتاب بهترین جزوست + یه کتاب راهنما که جواب تمرین ها رو کامل داشته باشه.
جبر و احتمال : کتاب آبی کانون + نمونه سوالات بنی هاشم + یک کتاب راهنما
فیزیک 3 : فیزیک گاج نقره ای پایه ( دو جلده ) ، سوالات پرتکرار ، کتاب آبی کانون ، کتاب مبتکران فیزیک

واسه شیمی هم بهت پیشنهاد میکنم حتما مبتکران مشکی رو تهیه کنی

----------


## Orwell

دوستان ممنون میشم اگر بازم پیشنهاد دارین ارائه بدین

----------

